# What's the worst "phase" you've gone through?



## teshima (Jan 31, 2016)

I've had two really bad phases:

the first was the typical "XD lol im RANDOM!!!!" phase in middle school. I would tell people to watch anime and I unironically spewed random Japanese phrases. 

the second was a couple years later. I was in the book fandom (the hunger games, divergent etc.) and I was one of those people who said things like "I'm not like _other_ girls, I listen to _real_ music and I read books instead of watching Netflix". This was sort of how I saw myself. Also, I'm pretty sure I've posted this at one point.
I've had a couple pretty bad phases, but they weren't as bad as these two.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jan 31, 2016)

My random and weeaboo phase


----------



## boujee (Jan 31, 2016)

My emo phrase. From blood on the dance floor to arm warmers-you name it. I would tease my hair to become all poofy, I would take selfies that had to make me look up to my phone, stripped sockers were needed.
Dumb memes like pedo bear, gloomy bear, etc
Self diagnosing myself with bipolar, depression, etc. I would lie about cutting when I'm fckin afraid to look at a needle.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 31, 2016)

my brony phase


DONT REMIND ME OF THAT DARK TIME


----------



## riummi (Jan 31, 2016)

my "omg im so random" phase
the "weaboo" phase
the "mlp" phase
the "im different from other girls" phase


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 31, 2016)

I definitely had the 'LOL SO RANDUM XDD' phase where everything I wrote was hyper and smothered in emotes.

And in high school, my hair covered half my face all the time. Pretty standard emo phase


----------



## mintellect (Jan 31, 2016)

A few years ago, I had an obsession with Toad.

Y'know, from the Mario games.


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 31, 2016)

And there was a time where I blasted the caramelldansen song over and over..

And watched really terrible amvs of all my favorite fictional couples. If your OTP didn't have a poorly edited  'Everytime We Touch' amv, it wasn't popular enough


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 31, 2016)

My middle school temper phase. I was just not pleasant to be around. I would complain constantly and get angry over the stupidest things. If I went back in time I wonder if I would get arrested for slapping a child version of my past self.


----------



## mintellect (Jan 31, 2016)

However, I'm currently in a "I hate everyone" phase and I'll probably regret that in a few years.


----------



## tae (Jan 31, 2016)

that dumb scene kid phase from like 07 to 09 for me. god it was gross.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 31, 2016)

The "scene" phase!! [nightmarish flashbacks] I had ugly hair that was layered way too much (that scene mullet anyone??) And half of it was dyed hot pink at one point, and was simply bleached when the pink faded. I teased it too much and used too much hairspray and my eyeliner was too dark for not having filled in my brows. I remember wearing band tees and these ugly lime green pants OMG. I also went to a lot of local hardcore/metalcore shows and my favorite bands were The Devil Wears Prada and Bring Me The Horizon. I also thought "mainstream music" sucked 

This lasted from like 8th grade to 10th grade :'( Surprisingly enough (and thankfully) I never went through a weeb phase.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 31, 2016)

Scene kid phase from seventh grade to ninth grade.
Oh god the raccoon eyeliner.


----------



## teshima (Jan 31, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> The "scene" phase!! [nightmarish flashbacks] I had ugly hair that was layered way too much (that scene mullet anyone??) And half of it was dyed hot pink at one point, and was simply bleached when the pink faded. I teased it too much and used too much hairspray and my eyeliner was too dark for not having filled in my brows. I remember wearing band tees and these ugly lime green pants OMG. I also went to a lot of local hardcore/metalcore shows and my favorite bands were The Devil Wears Prada and Bring Me The Horizon. I also thought "mainstream music" sucked
> 
> This lasted from like 8th grade to 10th grade :'( Surprisingly enough (and thankfully) I never went through a weeb phase.



"I never went through a weeb phase"

squints at oikawa in ur sig
(jk lol


----------



## Jacob (Jan 31, 2016)

I went through a sonic the hedgehog phase


----------



## teshima (Jan 31, 2016)

Jacob said:


> I went through a sonic the hedgehog phase



this reminds me of the time i drew all the sonic characters on bookmarks and gave them to my teachers as gifts. good times


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 31, 2016)

teshima said:


> "I never went through a weeb phase"
> 
> squints at oikawa in ur sig
> (jk lol



if luving haikyuu and oikawa makes me a weeb, i'm a weeb :')


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

my anime-obsessed phase. i watched it all the time and literally thought that anime guys were 10000000x hotter than irl guys.

i still watch anime occasionally and can still appreciate it, but i'm definitely not as obsessed as i used to be. i read the manga that i've subscribed to when they update (fairy tail, assassination classroom, a few others..)


----------



## Kuroh (Jan 31, 2016)

Sonic OC phase when I was 11... I would draw them in ms paint and post them onto deviantart :' )


----------



## Jacob (Jan 31, 2016)

umeiko said:


> Sonic OC phase when I was 11... I would draw them in ms paint and post them onto deviantart :' )



i made this last week







cant say im ashamed


----------



## Beardo (Jan 31, 2016)

Twisterheart said:


> My random and weeaboo phase



This

mine were at the same time


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 31, 2016)

My emo phase where I was obsessed with a ton of weird bands and would try to make my hair look like it.
My crying phase where literally all I would do was cry or make the saddest face ever.
My one direction phase.... Just no.....
My current phase which is my phase where I get pissed and b**chy really easily and idgaf what other people say.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah I also forgot my "random" phase which is probably one of the most embarrassing and my I am not like other girls phase

- - - Post Merge - - -



Diancie Rose said:


> However, I'm currently in a "I hate everyone" phase and I'll probably regret that in a few years.



This is me


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2016)

My "LOL so random" phase and the fact that I was "not like the other girls." Other than that, I haven't been through any other phases.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jan 31, 2016)

my random weeaboo phase. 
also im probably becoming an emo fajita atm so that's great.


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

Jacob said:


> i made this last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my god i used to make characters on there lol

well i used to go through a phase when i would watch mario x peach tribute videos on youtube
i regret it because i remember the songs that were in them 
everytime we touch and look at us baby


----------



## JellyDitto (Jan 31, 2016)

OH GOD I ALSO FORGOT TO MENTION THAT I JUST GOT THROUGH THE DANK MEME PHASE
rip jellyditto 2016-2016


----------



## Friendly Dedede (Jan 31, 2016)

you know, i had a weird phase of playing with safety pins and needles
i just found random stuff around the house and started pinning them onto my shirt
_needle-less_ to say, i stopped and reconsidered life
then i played video games


----------



## meowlerrz (Jan 31, 2016)

I've never really had major phases idk does being obsessed with neopets count?
I also used to comment weird things on youtube videos and i almost made my own terrible fanfiction once


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh yeah I forgot to mention in middle school I went through a weeaboo phase, wasn't pretty, there's people in my grade still going through that phase


----------



## kayleee (Jan 31, 2016)

In middle school/probably early high school I was a huge brat who thought I was cool disrespecting my parents and generally being awful and I'd do stupid **** like pierce my own ears and stay out all night and not come home when I was like 14/15 and whatever in my defense I was like super depressed but yeah I was not a pleasant person to be around then but I've gotten treatment and matured and stuff so I'm a very different person today and I'm glad to say I'm far more enjoyable to be around


----------



## okaimii (Jan 31, 2016)

The "I hate everyone" and "I'm not like other girls" phase.


----------



## meowlerrz (Jan 31, 2016)

Wait Wait wait I remember the worst one now 
When I used to say XD to everything, looking back at it, it was so annoying


----------



## milkyi (Jan 31, 2016)

"lol so random" phase

"emo" phase

"weeaboo" phase when i was like 10

and the "mlp" phase.


----------



## Llust (Jan 31, 2016)

scene and weeaboo


----------



## Isabella (Jan 31, 2016)

the random phase was horrid
my scene phase wasn't that bad tbh but it's just not me anymore


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 31, 2016)

Weeb phase where I loved Killua from hxh and got art of him and me bye

not sure if I really went through any other phases :0


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 31, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> However, I'm currently in a "I hate everyone" phase and I'll probably regret that in a few years.



me tho

in 5th grade i dressed horribly, i got side bangs (that looked AWFUL), and i put my hair in a braid that i got bullied for constantly
to this day i still dont know why...
i look at my pictures from 5th grade and im like "why did i do that.. that looks atrocious.."


----------



## piichinu (Jan 31, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> However, I'm currently in a "I hate everyone" phase and I'll probably regret that in a few years.



only 90s kids will remember deathsdoppelganger


----------



## RRJay (Jan 31, 2016)

the im so random lol xD i love lady gaga!! dont h8 appreciate!!!! tbh, like for one! :3 

and the tumblr girl, i love starbucks and leggings and i take pictures of random sht in my hands and think im punk bc i listened to arctic monkeys. best quote was "id rather wear flowers in my hair than diamonds around my neck". 

i wish i could go back and tell myself WHAT YOURE DOING IS SOCIAL SUICIDE AND YOU NEED TO STOP.


----------



## Celestis (Feb 1, 2016)

i went through a crazy bad weeaboo phase because i lived in japan but! that's how i learned that i'm crazy good at languages so not a total loss
i also had a kinda bad "lawl so randum XD" phase that mainly happened over the internet? i had just moved again and i didnt talk to anyone so online friends were the only friends i had rip
also the warrior cats phase tbh


----------



## RRJay (Feb 1, 2016)

Celestis said:


> i went through a crazy bad weeaboo phase because i lived in japan but! that's how i learned that i'm crazy good at languages so not a total loss
> i also had a kinda bad "lawl so randum XD" phase that mainly happened over the internet? i had just moved again and i didnt talk to anyone so online friends were the only friends i had rip
> also the warrior cats phase tbh



what ;_; the warrior cats phase is the best. i loved mine


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Feb 1, 2016)

The "Twi-hard" phase.
I was obsessed with Twilight for about three years and wouldn't hear a word against it.  I also wrote love letters that said "To Brooke, from Taylor Lautner" and told my friends that Taylor Lautner actually sent them to me.  I think part of the reason I hate Twilight so much now is because it reminds me of that awful phase I was in, though the actual quality of the series doesn't do anything to help it either.  Thankfully, I got out of that phase in... 2013?
Also, just a few months ago I was briefly in what I call the "pretentious music-listener" phase, where I was complaining that every single new song ever released was garbage and that good music could only ever be found before the 21st century.  Fortunately, I learned pretty quickly that there are some really nice popular songs and just because a song may use a little auto-tune or, god forbid, be an EDM track, doesn't automatically mean it's bad.  At the same time, I can appreciate older music, but also recognise that not every song released before the 21st century is a good song.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 1, 2016)

i don't really have any, but i guess i would say when i was young and was obbessed with that cartoon " CatDog" for like a year.


----------



## riummi (Feb 1, 2016)

RRJay said:


> what ;_; the warrior cats phase is the best. i loved mine



//still makes cat ocs rip


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 1, 2016)

using way (and i mean wAY) too many emoticons back in 2011-2012. eugh. my messages could seriously look like "hi ewe '-' o_o" that was so eww


----------



## Unumii (Feb 1, 2016)

*... Mental illnesses :/
It's not a phase tho but some people view it like that and it's disgusting. But I wish it was all just 'a phase'*


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 1, 2016)

my "scene" and emo phase
also my i hate america phases because i live here now - whoops


----------



## Mariah (Feb 1, 2016)

Unumii said:


> *... Mental illnesses :/
> It's not a phase tho but some people view it like that and it's disgusting. But I wish it was all just 'a phase'*



You have the edgiest Tumblr I've ever seen.


----------



## teshima (Feb 1, 2016)

Mariah said:


> You have the edgiest Tumblr I've ever seen.



怖いひめ. sakura. 14. life is ugly. tumblr is my escape..................................welcome to my twisted mind.


----------



## Unumii (Feb 1, 2016)

Mariah said:


> You have the edgiest Tumblr I've ever seen.



*I can't tell if this is sarcasm... I'm sorry either way >w<*


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 1, 2016)

My rocker/"scene" phase was the worst omg.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

visual kei weeb phase when i was like 14-15 lol :/


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 1, 2016)

I went through a hot topic phase and and emily the strange phase when I was a kid lol. Oh and my pokemon phase was pretty big. When I was 11-12 I went through a coding phase (pre XML with iframes and all that) and pixeling phase (that's when I joined my first forums). 

My phases weren't that embarrassing but they were just expensive, I guess. I feel like I was pretty "normal" in high school but I just had weird and expensive interests. I had a huge phase of collecting stationary, cellphone charms, and other cute **** from san-x, especially rilakkuma. I also burned a hole in my wallet buying all those cute japanese re-ment toys (in mystery boxes so sometimes I got repeats... they were not cheap too T_T). This phase coincided with my blythe doll phase which I went through with my best friend at the time. We would sew clothes and stuff for them and stage photoshoots with the re-ment toys and go to blythe doll conventions and stuff hahah oh god. We were really serious about it. 

Then we both moved on to World of Warcraft which was probably the worst of all my phases because I skipped a lot of school and socialising so I could play. I also met some shady people because I would go to PC-rooms and play till 4am some days because I played on a US server and the time zone was different (I lived in Korea). Man the people you meet at 4am in a PC-room..... lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 1, 2016)

Scene Kid phase. I am not sure my hair even forgives me yet... I mean at one point I had purple bangs, half red hair and half blue. it was an atrocity tbh, and I used to tease it to death... terrible.


----------



## Chocofruit (Feb 1, 2016)

My weeaboo ****** phase, and my cutting phase.


----------



## piske (Feb 1, 2016)

Only one phase? Ha ;v; my "I'm punk and retro" phase in high school. Very short bangs and bad clothes and maybe some pins and patches were involved.


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 1, 2016)

My furry phase(We do not speak of the name Furryfoxgirl anymore)
My discovery phase (Came out as bi to my family and heavily regret it)
My extreme brony phase( I like it still but I was an extremist then.)
My tf2 phase was super cringey like I really want to forget that one


----------



## epona (Feb 1, 2016)

definitely my nihilistic phase where i thought that i was the real-life version of effy stonem and decided to completely screw up my life in every single aspect
i got into some really dangerous habits and got into a lot of trouble and i thought i was just the coolest most reckless misunderstood teen in the Whole World
and now i'm like.. what the f*** i really wish i didn't do any of that lmao


----------



## irlgarbodor (Feb 1, 2016)

OMG, so many terrible and embarrassing phases! Probably my 'scene' phase was the worst. I had that reverse mullet, 
'coon tail' striped hair, Myspace bulletins, pc4pc, w4w... and then shortly after that, an odd obsession with nihilism (followed by existentialism...! and Chuck Palahniuk... uurrrgh!

And then of course the classic "LOL RANDOM BUTTSECKS XD" phase in 8th-9th grade. So... terrible...

I used to go through 'phases' a lot but I have definitely grown out of them altogether by now! I still 'cycle' through certain interests but I have learned that my hobbies don't need to directly influence and change my personality.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 1, 2016)

When I was like 8 I was obsessed with Club Penguin, Match Attack, and Moshi Monsters xD
I remember someone stole one of my Moshling figures and I flipped out lmao


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

phases?
honey, im still going through one.


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

double post rip this post never forget.
pls don't.


----------



## pillow bunny (Feb 1, 2016)

my tbt phase


----------



## RRJay (Feb 1, 2016)

oh another, where i loved lana del ray and thought depression was tragic and dramatic and all of that. that was the worst. romantising (sp) mental illnesses isnt okay.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 1, 2016)

my 'edgy kinda emo' phase or the 'kylo ren' of my life. 
when I had Instagram my bio was 'if I know you, then I probably don't like you. avid tree lover. my chemical romance fan'.
it makes me cringe. still love trees though. trees are nice.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 1, 2016)

Emoish phase during school, I was just so lonely ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## himeki (Feb 1, 2016)

weeaboo phase in year 7 and primary school rip


----------



## pacemaker (Feb 1, 2016)

I remember being completely invested in Moshi Monsters during the sixth grade. I'd bring my cards to class in a binder, and literally just stare at them. That soon passed, though, and I gave them all away to my friend.

The random phase was definitely the worst, and that did last a little while.. 6th grade on into 7th. Thankfully it stayed on the internet and didn't make its way into the real world.

I'm not saying I no longer have 'childish' interests, I binge-watch cartoons and laugh at fart noises. But hey, no shame there.


----------



## zeoli (Feb 1, 2016)

my weeaboo phase was also during my random and emo/edgy phase.

I feel for everyone who had to deal with me during that massive mix of phases in high school.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 1, 2016)

The first couple of years of high school, when I attempted to fit in with the popular kids. Yeah, it's not worth bothering with that. The popular kids tend to be the biggest jerks and the most shallow.


----------



## chillin (Feb 1, 2016)

*_* I remember when I was in grades 1-3, frilly dresses and pink... ;-;

There was also my immature younger time, but I wouldn't really count that as a phase.

HOWEVER, my worst one yet is my obsession with uh... Transformers and other comics. I think I'm still in it, and man am I having a blast.

GO SOUNDWAVE!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 1, 2016)

Well... I had my 'random' phase when I was in fourth grade. I was about 9. I also had my 'obsessed fangirl' phase in November of 2014. Basically I was obsessed with every single Hetalia character and I was 'married' to them (im cringing so hard as I am typing this oh my god I REMEMBER EVERYTHING) and I had my 'weeaboo' phase in January of 2015. Thankfully I got out of it in late Feb./early March.
I don't think I'm in any phase right now.


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 1, 2016)

i do remember a slight weeb phase just trying to get into anime, same with homestuck
never really worked though
i had a cutting phase which was insanely fun
i'm going through a math phase where like my life is math right now
jesus christ i want to skip 2 ****ing grades in math this year
2. ****ing. grades.
oh and one of language learning
japanese + spanish + a little french simultaneously
i'm overworking myself tbh


----------



## teshima (Feb 1, 2016)

Blu Rose said:


> i do remember a slight weeb phase just trying to get into anime, same with homestuck
> never really worked though
> i had a cutting phase which was insanely fun
> i'm going through a math phase where like my life is math right now
> ...



lol omg my math phase was 8th grade, i wanted to take AP calc freshman year and only do math electives. i also did every single competition i could


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 1, 2016)

Another terrible phase I went through was when I would be friends with only boys and thought I was all tomboyish


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 1, 2016)

Major weeb phase when I was like 13. I only listened to Vocaloid songs, but before that I never really listened to music much so it was fine I guess. I still have a few songs on my phone that really take me back, but I don't listen to that stuff nearly as much as I used to.


----------



## lemon-len (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh man, I had an AWFUL goth phase in 6th and 7th grade, interspersed with a sprinkling of weeaboo nonsense. It was not pretty. Eyeliner was abused, languages were butchered, and lots of idiot teenagers ran around with their arms sticking out behind them. Dark times.


----------



## Finnian (Feb 1, 2016)

Weeaboo.
Here's a drawing from 2007 to help explain what 13 year old me was like: 


Spoiler:  I lie I was like 100lbs and 5'9" and you could see my ribs rip me











I was totally obsessed with Death Note and one time at like A-kon or some crap I bought a Death Note and wrote "edward cullen" or something in it and my mom got pissed off b/c she said I shouldn't even try to fake kill people and I honest to god said "You just don't get me MOM".

Wow.


----------



## teshima (Feb 2, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Major weeb phase when I was like 13. I only listened to Vocaloid songs, but before that I never really listened to music much so it was fine I guess. I still have a few songs on my phone that really take me back, but I don't listen to that stuff nearly as much as I used to.



Oh boy. this is me. I only listened to vocaloid in 6th grade (i was like 10? lol) and i forgot to clean my itunes when transferring to my phone. story of evil was my fav bc it was so emo and edgy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> Weeaboo.
> Here's a drawing from 2007 to help explain what 13 year old me was like:
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler:  OLD WEEB STUFF










this was captioned "So... My worst yet... But can you seriously blame me? I did it on an iPad -_-"

ahhhh 2013 what a wonderful time

also 5'9 when youre 13 tf


----------



## seliph (Feb 2, 2016)

My phase in grade 8 where I thought it was cool to pretend to hate popular music (especially pop and hiphop) and acted like I was the hottest **** for listening to "real metal" and "real goth" oh my god. I was also one of those super annoying atheists and I thought it was really cool to purposely be really offensive even if I didn't necessarily agree with it.

I don't know how I had so many friends 'cause it was obnoxious.


----------



## Miii (Feb 2, 2016)

Probably the worst haircut of my life phase in middle school... My bangs were too short and I looked like a mushroom D: I didn't cut my hair for 2 years after that...


----------



## Finnian (Feb 2, 2016)

teshima said:


> Oh boy. this is me. I only listened to vocaloid in 6th grade (i was like 10? lol) and i forgot to clean my itunes when transferring to my phone. story of evil was my fav bc it was so emo and edgy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



**** did I say 5'9"? I meant 5'6".
Curse you dyslexia.

Omg how old were you in 2013? I was already out of high school lmao
also that drawing is actually aight. better then the crap I drew in middle school lol


----------



## cIementine (Feb 2, 2016)

I wonder how many people here will look back on their undertale phase and cry


----------



## Limon (Feb 2, 2016)

my edgy sonic phase
i made an edgy fc that colors only consisted of red and black-


----------



## radical6 (Feb 2, 2016)

One time I had confidence in myself and entered a contest for poetry and then I got up and started crying so Im never ever doing that again


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 2, 2016)

i had a phase when i was rly into bbc sherlock. i mean, i wasn't as bad as many of their fans were but i was still not 100% not cringeworthy... anYWAYS i'm glad that's over now smh


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 2, 2016)

o god the phases. embarrassed as i am, im still kinda glad i got them bc now i have interesting yet cringy memories lol.

one of my first was was the mlp phase. was quite young, idk what age.. but it was the g3 ponies, which basically looked like this


Spoiler: ....











during the peak of my mlp phase, my narnia phase kicked in and i admired a character named Susan and her skill in archery (even now i still love every character who is skilled in archery. guess who's my favourite disney princess and TWD character c

now i took these two phases until i was about grade 5 and i was fully aware of myself. everything i had was either related to mlp or narnia. books, pencils, bookbags, clothes, accesories, fckin everything. i even drew mlp sht all over my notebooks and i made *my own damn bow* from a tree branch and full set of arrows which were actually unsharpened pencils. and a super long rubberband.

then came middle school. and holy **** i thought i was going through some kind of sad emo phase.. i tell ya the truth when i say i was diagnosed with depression but this was the time when i found some generic 'alt rock' that i found super catchy and great. not quite embarrassed about this "phase" i guess? alt rock and metal are totally ok.

freshman high school was probably my worst year. i was literal ' hyper random' weeaboo trash. like, "OMG i am so random LOL uwu gomen ne *bows* sumimasen, ja mata ne *bows again* notice me senPAI!!!!!!!!!!1111!!1!1!one!!!11"
srsly. all my emails and IMs were like that. oh speaking of, i also had a counselor phase (idk what to call it) but basically i collected everyone's emails and told them to message me if they had any problems bc i wanted to help them. i guess im still in that phase (?) but not as obsessive haha.

i guess i also went through this edgy phase where everything anyone says, i find a fault and throw it at them. maybe i was hungry for debate? or bored idk but that was a bad phase

lastly, my anime phase. im not gonna call this weeaboo phase, bc i feel like it's not? more like im obsessed with the anime rather than trying to act like it. i was watching anime like crazy. episode after episode, season after season. i saved $$$ for anime collectibles and anime cons. 4 full notebooks of anime-styled drawings (gave me some practice for anatomy lol) and so many posters jfc.

i dont think im going through a phase rn? if i am idk what it is atm... maybe im going through an 'asexual phase' like what most ppl are telling me. maybe an extremely long meme phase?

eh idk.



Spoiler: tl;dr



mlp phase (g3 ponies)
narnia phase during mlp (kinda archery phase idk)
kinda emo phase
hyper random weeb trash
dr. phil phase i guess
edgy devil's advocate
anime-obsessed phase

and maybe im having long meme phase and a not-so-likely asexual 'phase'


----------



## irisubunny (Feb 2, 2016)

hands down it's the "i'm so random lolz  can i have chu cookiezz plz? :3 XD" phase there was literally nothing worst in my life than that


----------



## teshima (Feb 2, 2016)

Ragdoll said:


> maybe an extremely long meme phase?
> 
> eh idk.



my existence in an extremely long meme phase tbh


----------



## Charcolor (Feb 2, 2016)

the two worst phases are
1. the brony phase, even worse because i still genuinely like mlp
2. the weeb phase, it stopped for a while but now i listen to vocaloid and almost nothing else. ironically, i hate anime in general


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 2, 2016)

My "OMG LOL XDDDDD SKY SCRAPERSZZZZ STAR SHIPS WERE MEANT 2 FLYYY LOOOOLLLLLLL LELELELELL RANDOOOMMMM" phase


----------



## newleaves (Feb 2, 2016)

my little pony, i loved it soo much but now it just annoys the hell out of me and 
the fandom gives me heebie jeebies （ΩДΩ）


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

also when I had this 80s phase like late 9th grade- early high school year.. ugh all i did was like listening to german music, had fluffy weird asf hair and annoy peeps lol


----------



## nami26 (Feb 2, 2016)

the one im still in.

the one where I like to say "gotta blast"
"I bet"
"ok me"
basically those phrases I say a lot. my phase of trendy phrases


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 2, 2016)

The hottopic faze *shivers*


----------



## 3skulls (Feb 2, 2016)

When I was like 15 I looked and acted like a crossbreed between a juggalo and a wannabe gangster. I won't go into the ridiculous details. But, It was the dumbest year of my life.


----------



## piske (Feb 2, 2016)

Can someone explain what this "random phase" is that I'm seeing a lot in this thread? I don't think that was a thing when I was younger ;A;


----------



## teshima (Feb 2, 2016)

pinelle said:


> Can someone explain what this "random phase" is that I'm seeing a lot in this thread? I don't think that was a thing when I was younger ;A;



It's basically the phase where (generally early teens) will try to make a personality for themselves and try to set themselves apart by saying "random" things, as the general idea is to appear more quirky. For example, they might suddenly pause in the middle of a conversation, make a weird face, and suddenly shout "WAFFLES!". it's usually paired with being a weeb, having a rainbow-colored essay of weird phrases in their email signature, being obsessed with nyan cat and cats,  and trying to convince everyone that you're crazy. also, the XD and :3 faces usually gets abused. also, people going through the phase sometimes make a certain "random" saying for themselves that is repeated tirelessly. mine was "three cheese ravioli", which i'd say maybe 100 times a day.

 somehow, even though i didnt have any access to the internet, i somehow managed to end up going through that phase myself. i was so surprised when i learned so many other people have gone through it.


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 3, 2016)

newleaves said:


> my little pony, i loved it soo much but now it just annoys the hell out of me and
> the fandom gives me heebie jeebies （ΩДΩ）



me too...god i wish i could undo that...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 3, 2016)

i've never went through any phases


----------



## Apron (Feb 4, 2016)

My Animal Crossing phase.

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol jk I love this place


----------



## saehanfox (Feb 4, 2016)

Back in 8th grade to 10th grade, I was a Pokemon nerd and I was a fan of the eeveelutions. I drew crappy art of them and displayed them in front of my schoolwork binder. I also created multiple accounts on various websites with the word "glaceon" in the username. I was also tempted into buying plush toys and blew off $40 on a Lugia plush. I sold it though


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 4, 2016)

I don't know if my computer operating system obsession phase or my airline obsession phase was worse.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Feb 4, 2016)

The weeaboo phase and the book girl phase too. -_-


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

teshima said:


> It's basically the phase where (generally early teens) will try to make a personality for themselves and try to set themselves apart by saying "random" things, as the general idea is to appear more quirky. For example, they might suddenly pause in the middle of a conversation, make a weird face, and suddenly shout "WAFFLES!". it's usually paired with being a weeb, having a rainbow-colored essay of weird phrases in their email signature, being obsessed with nyan cat and cats,  and trying to convince everyone that you're crazy. also, the XD and :3 faces usually gets abused. also, people going through the phase sometimes make a certain "random" saying for themselves that is repeated tirelessly. mine was "three cheese ravioli", which i'd say maybe 100 times a day.
> 
> somehow, even though i didnt have any access to the internet, i somehow managed to end up going through that phase myself. i was so surprised when i learned so many other people have gone through it.



thanks for explaining i was meaning to ask this too.. weren't really a thing here back then lol


----------



## tobi! (Feb 4, 2016)

teshima said:


> It's basically the phase where (generally early teens) will try to make a personality for themselves and try to set themselves apart by saying "random" things, as the general idea is to appear more quirky. For example, they might suddenly pause in the middle of a conversation, make a weird face, and suddenly shout "WAFFLES!". it's usually paired with being a weeb, having a rainbow-colored essay of weird phrases in their email signature, being obsessed with nyan cat and cats,  and trying to convince everyone that you're crazy. also, the XD and :3 faces usually gets abused. also, people going through the phase sometimes make a certain "random" saying for themselves that is repeated tirelessly. mine was "three cheese ravioli", which i'd say maybe 100 times a day.
> 
> somehow, even though i didnt have any access to the internet, i somehow managed to end up going through that phase myself. i was so surprised when i learned so many other people have gone through it.



I cringed just reading this.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

^me too i mean we had weebs to a certain degrees but it was mostly manga nerds back in the days..


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 5, 2016)

newleaves said:


> my little pony, i loved it soo much but now it just annoys the hell out of me and
> the fandom gives me heebie jeebies （ΩДΩ）



I would say this too but I don't regret liking the show. The first two seasons were awesome. 3 was meh and when Equestria Girls hit the scene, that's when the people working on the show seemed to stop caring abut the show so much and is now milking it for every last drop it's worth. 

I am proud to say that I never called myself a brony. I sure dodged that bullet. xD


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 5, 2016)

my kpop star phase. i was so into kpop that i just wanna ditch my studies and travel to korea to have an audition. i even told my parents, friends, relatives and even my teachers abut my plans. look at all the people who said i wouldnt accomplish that dream, they've never been so right.


----------



## santoyo.bay (Feb 5, 2016)

I went through a phase where I decided I was going to act cheery and high energy, and not completely out of it. (because at the time I thought that was cool) Thinking about it makes me cringe, because I looked like a fool. Eventually I got tired of it and went back to my normal low energy.


----------



## focus (Feb 5, 2016)

i haven't had really bad phases thankfully :^) like ive had an emo phase but i never went full emo/scene it was just lowkey on myspace lmaooo
i also went through a weeaboo-ish phase and a random phase but they only lasted like 2 weeks
im probably going thru a phase right now without realizing it and ill hate myself for it in a few months ha


----------



## Tyboy000 (Feb 5, 2016)

In 9th grade I had hair down to the length of the bottom of my ears. It looked awful. I have no idea what I was thinking. I still refuse to look at pictures from that time.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh I've gone through some ridiculous and cringey phases throughout my life. Mostly whilst I was a teenager.
At one point I was doing the whole I'm a goth, want to dye my hair and paint my nails black phase. Then I compel tell switched and started wearing clothes that were really feminine, just not me at all but hey, it was a phase....
Then I went back again to the dark and gothic phase to try and fit in with some people I wanted to be friends with.
Now I'm just me. Not overly feminine, don't fit into any category in particular and very pleased I don't know many people now who knew me back then!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 18, 2016)

My brony phase, these days I prefer to distance myself from the fandom. Don't feel the need to apply or define myself by a label, my life is far more complicated than that. People who have watched it will know what my username is referring to. Still enjoy the show, though it's pretty clear it's well past its prime. I will always appreciate the role the fandom has played in my life, but I'm glad to have it behind me.


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 18, 2016)

I had a "I must wear a sweatshirt everyday- rain or shine" phase. It was during my 6th - 8th grade years. I for some reason wore a sweatshirt or pullover everyday. Ever during physical education and yes even during the warmer months. I remember one of the instructors asked if I wanted to take the sweatshirt off because I looked red, and I said "No." and kept running. I do not miss that phase. I have no idea how I did that for three years. Now, as soon as it hits 80 degrees I have to be in a T-shirt and shorts. I also do not understand why my face is the lightest shade on my body while my arms are the darkest if at the time my arms were always covered and my face was not.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 18, 2016)

im left handed but a few years ago i had a phase where i was sure that i was faking being left handed for attention, so for a few months i tried really hard to become right handed!! it didnt work at all and i still cant do anything with my right hand.. I'm really glad i understood that i actually was left handed and stopped with that crap ahah


----------

